# Head placement... trees and slopes



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am laying out my front yard inground install and have a few questions re head placement. The questions are 2 fold.

1. When installing heads on a slight slope, is it okay if the head be flush with the ground? Causing the stray trajectory to be slightly more vertical than otherwise? Or should it be straight up and down. I do not believe the slope is enough that the stream would be impended.

2. I have an "optimal setup" for my front, however it would result in me blasting into some trees. I think I could still get decent coverage, and the heads wouldnt be pointed directly at the trees (MP Rotators)... they are 5-10 feet from the head.

I have another strategy that would not be head to head coverage, but in my testing the MP rotators put down water pretty evenly. If I were spraying into a corner, vs from it, would this be preferable to shooting into trees? Here are 2 diagrams. They are not even close to scale, but hopefully get the point across. Thanks!


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Please dont do the second pic.


----------

